# [SOLVED] Front Panel Connectors



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody :

I just got my Cool Master Case. It's a G-lite 371 
Question : On some of the front panel connectors, they have a "raised" arrow. Does this indicate Pin #1 or the Positive connection ? Plus, some of them are blue/white, red/white.
Some of the other connectors are keyed, so that's no problem. 

garystan


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Front Panel Connectors*

I don't know what you mean by 'raised arrow'.

Colours: In most instances, the 'coloured' wire is considered the live or positive, while the withe wire is the neutral or negative.

As far as the connectors for the power and reset switches go, polarity does not matter. For the LEDs, polarity matters, but it is not a problem if they are plugged in backward (obvious when the PC starts as the LEDs do not light); simply reverse them.


----------



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Front Panel Connectors*

gcavan :

By "raised" arrow I meant the molded arrow on reverse side of the connector. Sorry about my way of describing it. 

garystan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Front Panel Connectors*

I'm not understanding the "arrow" thing either?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Front Panel Connectors*

If you mean a triangle pointing down, then yes, it is usually used to indicate pin 1.


----------



## upscaleDM (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Front Panel Connectors*



Tyree said:


> I'm not understanding the "arrow" thing either?


I guessing he's talking about a profile 'raised' arrow ~ one with texture that can be felt with the fingertip.


----------

